# who can develop an online t-shirt e-designer



## wear2impress (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody know who can help me develop a place in my website where customers can create their shirt design?


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: e-designer*



wear2impress said:


> Does anybody know who can help me develop a place in my website where customers can create their shirt design?


 
It isnt cheap BUT if you're looking online I saw something from Ryonet that I thought was cool. We're not in a position to buy it yet. Called INKSOFT or something like that. You should ask around on whether or not there are other free or cost effective versions. 

What I didnt like was some of the fees tied to sales and the limitations of the layout on the screen.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: e-designer*



wear2impress said:


> Does anybody know who can help me develop a place in my website where customers can create their shirt design?


You can integrate a design tool with your website and it is inexpensive as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

wear2impress said:


> Does anybody know who can help me develop a place in my website where customers can create their shirt design?


There are already a few tools out there that do this: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

If you want something custom built, it will probably cost thousands of dollars, but you should be able to find someone on rentacoder.com, elance.com or odesk.com


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

oooh, i'm glad i found this one.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software Script
or get this cart
Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Software Solutions by CS-Cart $200
and add this design tool just being developed fro $150

all done $350

JOhn
I use CS CArt here and am inlemnting the design tool next week

Hi Visibility vests | Printed | Embroidered Workwear | Hi Vis coats | HI Vis Jackets | Waiscoats|en471 | Safety signs


----------

